# Do you run a blog for getting the message out about your photography?



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I wondered how many people here on the forum are running any form of blogging service/software to publicise or otherwise get the message out about their photography, whether wholly dedicated to the art form or not.

If you have a blog, what service/software are you using and where is it so we can all see.

Mine is a whole mix of stuff and can be found at Izdihar.com and has  b2evoluton software installed on webspace at United-Hosting.

So what do you do?


----------



## itznfb (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't blog due to my lack of creative writing skill. I find I have nothing to say. Even if I have an interesting photo to share all I can really think of is... here, I have an interested photo I wanted you to see.... =\

I host my own photo site for sharing with family/friends... I'm currently rebuilding my public site.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 6, 2009)

I blog for a (part time) living. I have a photo blog but I don't really use it to try to spread the word about my photos. It's more for fun. 

I use wordpress on my own domain, at A Musing Scribe I've only had it up for a few weeks so there's not a lot there, and what's there is mostly fun fotos, not my work stuff.


----------



## DragonHeart (Nov 7, 2009)

I use Wordpress to create a free quick blog over at Wicked Photos Blog & Happenings (just started it).


----------



## KalaMarie (Nov 9, 2009)

Just started a blog last month - I get to show off my shots and write a bit about what I love. I use WordPress.com and bought my own domain.  Stop by and say "hi" and I'll visit yours as well. 

A Matter Of How You See It


----------



## Fuller Photography (Nov 9, 2009)

I was a bit sceptical, but it can really help with SEO. I started a WordPress blog this year and I'm amazed at what random phrases people are searching for! Updated website content (with a blog) is what the search engines find yummy! Not to mention keeping clients informed of the many facets of photography that we all do. It all helps to advertise the brand!


----------



## jonnyphoto (Nov 17, 2009)

My website is made up of two Wordpress blogs, one for commercial photography and one for wedding and portrait photography.

They are the entire content of my web site and Google seems to like it.
It would have taken me years to configure a seo'ed web site without wordpress. The choice of plug-ins and themes is amazing and saves hours and hours of work doing it all your self.

I made a html home page which links to each blog and hey-presto! instant website.

My Photography Web Site


----------

